# New to the Community and Oceanside, CA



## barrelracer5b (Jul 28, 2008)

I am so glad to finally find a forum that is like the old one I use to be on. My name is Michelle. My husband Scott is a Sgt. in the USMC and we were stationed at Camp Lejeune in NC for the past 2 years and when he re-enlisted we were sent here to Camp Pendleton, CA. We have been here for almost three weeks. I own a 12 year old AQHA gelding named Barons Sugar Dude. I don't do much with him right now. I started doing barrels and poles with him when I first bought him. I am thinking about starting to do breakaway roping since he is an X- ranch horse. I am a mother of 3. Daughter- 15 years a Son- almost 8 years and a Daughter- 6 years. My husband and I have been married going on 10 years this year in October. Thats a little about me. So again... it's so great to have finally found this forum.  

Michelle B.


----------



## eventer_beau (Jul 28, 2008)

Hye, i'm also from California, but don't know where oceanside is. haha. 
well i'm amanda, i'm 15 and own a horse that i event with. hope to see you around the board!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi and welcome. I live down in San Diego. I have an AQH gelding named Dude.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Michelle. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome, from a fellow mother of three and former barrel racer.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## barrelracer5b (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, Thanks all. I am so glad to meet some of you. If there are some people from the Southern California area on here that know of where breakaway roping goes on and if anyone knows of a local stable that is fairly cheap please let me know. Thanks.

Michelle B.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

I found this one online. Its in oceanside. I live down in san diego, so idk exactly whats up there.
http://www.skydanceranch.com/boarding.htm


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

